# Mouse: tasto centrale/scroll con Firefox ecc [Risolto]

## table

Ciao a tutti. Ho problemi con il mouse da diverso tempo, vorei sapere se c'è qualcuno che è in grado di aiutarmi.

Diciamo che i problemi sono essenzialmente 2:

1) C'è un modo x disabilitare la funzionalità di incolla sul tasto centrale del mouse? (uso KDE)

2) Quando navigo con firefox, utilizzando lo scroll a volte mi torna alla pagina precedente senza motivo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi sto arrabbiando, è ora di finirla con questo dannato mouse

----------

## table

Nessuno?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) C'è un modo x disabilitare la funzionalità di incolla sul tasto centrale
> 
> del mouse? (uso KDE)
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  installare windows?

scusatelo, ma...

effettivamente, ho notato che il modulo di controllo del mouse di kde non

prevede questa opzione.

probabilmente, questa è una funzionalità di sistema a livello più basso.

ho scoperto l'opzione SendDragEvents da inserire dentro InputDevices di xorg.conf:

```

     Option "SendDragEvents" "false"

```

che però agisce in un modo leggermente diverso da quello che desideri (cambia il criterio di selezione, non il modo di scaricarla).

ho provato cose come definire solo due "Buttons", ma sembra che il driver del mouse, all'avvio, sovrascriva automaticamente le mie impostazioni.

----------

## table

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   
> 
> 1) C'è un modo x disabilitare la funzionalità di incolla sul tasto centrale
> 
> del mouse? (uso KDE)
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusatelo, ma...
> 
> effettivamente, ho notato che il modulo di controllo del mouse di kde non
> ...

 

Problemino, non riesco più a selezionare le parole in quel modo   :Rolling Eyes:  . Gentoo è talmente configurabile che le cose più semplici non sono previste   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Firefox anche con quell'opzione fa ancora quel brutto scherzo della pagina indietro, fra l'altro succede la stessa cosa anche con Opera   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sto pensando di formattare, il sistema non è per niente usabile...

Sono triste   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

artereosclerosi permettendo mi sovviene che per firefox dovresti andare di about:config, ma l'età è quella che è e la memoria pure.

----------

## table

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> artereosclerosi permettendo mi sovviene che per firefox dovresti andare di about:config, ma l'età è quella che è e la memoria pure.

 

MITICO!!!!!!Ho trovato le impostazioni x Firefox !!!!

```
mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action  0
```

e

```
mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.sysnumlines  true
```

Bravo amico  :Wink: . Tristezza parzialmente lenita   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

il [risolto]...

vedi che non sei su windozz, ogni programma è libero di reinterpretare l'input del mouse come gli pare. Su kde una volta c'era il modo, non so perchè ma lo hanno tolto, fa parte delle impostazioni del tema adesso (sempre artereosclerosi permettendo).

----------

